# Worm edge



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Is it better to add this before or after blocking?


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I do mine before blocking as I also want to block, steam, etc. the edge.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

What is the worm edge. Have never heard of it. Sounds interesting. Can you explain or give a site that shows it? Is it knit or crochet?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is a Diana Sullivan video on the worm edging. But, have you seen her newest March video on a non-roll edging? http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2015/03/new-video-for-march-super-easy.html


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks. Wow, I just looked at the new video by Diana Sullivan. It's awesome. No more tolling edges for me!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Oops, I meant rolling edges.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVp0qM1Qsck Here is a Diana Sullivan video on the worm edging. But, have you seen her newest March video on a non-roll edging? http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2015/03/new-video-for-march-super-easy.html


Ann, Somehow I missed her non-roll edging video. It's now in my list of MK videos (http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=4574)

Ginny


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

I block after adding edge. Thanks GrammaAnn, what a great edging ! That would work as a great border for blankets, shawls etc. and for button band on a sweater


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVp0qM1Qsck Here is a Diana Sullivan video on the worm edging. But, have you seen her newest March video on a non-roll edging? http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2015/03/new-video-for-march-super-easy.html


You could almost use the non-roll edge as the edge for a cardigan!!! Just add the holes for the buttons if you want buttons. What do you think?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have used this edging for years,especially for skirts I,ve knitted. Pretty but the edges still curl slightly


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

This is worm edge but with a fringe


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Jokruger
What machine did you make this on, and is it a tuck rib by chance. Could you give the punchcard number, and did you make it at double length?

Your blanket is so lovely with the worm edge and added fringe with the rib on the sides.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Alna, the blanket was made on Passap, using DAK for the stitch pattern. The worm edge was done on the knitmaster SK700, normal 3 stitches, then knit 8 rows then next 3 stitches. The fringe was done with bringing up an extra 3 stitches with 17 needlles out of work. E wrap these extra stitches and hang a small weight on them. Once you have completed the worm edge, just trim/cut off this 3 stitch knitting. Easy peasy.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thannks GrammaAnn for posting these two links.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you all for being so generous with sharing your knowledge - will certainly give the non roll edge a try


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Jokruger,

Thank-you for the information on how you did the detail on your blanket, I will make a sample piece to have for reference for the future.
Thanks again for your inspiration.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks, GrammaAnn:

I have an order for a lady's scarf with a very fancy yarn and was concerned about the edges...I think I will opt for Diana's latest "No-Roll" edge. Often, when using a "fancy" yarn, once it's off the machine it can be a real pain to find the stitches buried in all the loops that make up the yarn, with this technique the stitches you work on are easily seen hanging on the needles.

I can't wait to give it a try! If, for some reason, it isn't successful with this loopy yarn, the dear lady will get worms!

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the worms with the added fringe. It really gives the piece an elegant look.

Thanks for sharing.

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVp0qM1Qsck Here is a Diana Sullivan video on the worm edging. But, have you seen her newest March video on a non-roll edging? http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2015/03/new-video-for-march-super-easy.html


Thanks for this.
Wonder if a buttonhole could be worked in too!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Jo I love your adaption of the worm edge.....thanks for the details. On some of my baby blankets I have done the worm edge in two colors but never thought of putting a fringe onto it.


----------



## needlebed (Sep 3, 2016)

Very late response, as I was searching for the worm edge today.
Jokruger I think you are a genius with that blanket above. 
Wish I could understand better how you do that fringe. 
I can do the worm now, so that is already a great help for finishing baby blankets.


----------

